# Was Smoking All Bad?



## Warlock (26/7/16)

This is a bit of tongue in the cheek ... I could type with a ciggie in my mouth and Humphrey Bogart could talk with a ciggie in his mouth. Try that with a vape clenched between your teeth

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (26/7/16)

Yes it was all bad, glossed over and glamorized by the tobacco industry for profit.

I'd rather sukkel with my vape device than nausea from chemotherapy... like most of the cig ad actors like the Camel Guy(Bob Beck) who have died from cancer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (27/7/16)

Warlock said:


> This is a bit of tongue in the cheek ... I could type with a ciggie in my mouth and Humphrey Bogart could talk with a ciggie in his mouth. Try that with a vape clenched between your teeth




Ever had to deal with ash falling inside your keyboard ? Worst thing ever !!!

At least with a vape I can just wipe off any spills

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## blujeenz (27/7/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Ever had to deal with ash falling inside your keyboard ? Worst thing ever !!!
> 
> At least with a vape I can just wipe off any spills


Reminded me of my first car accident, involved the coal falling off the end of the cig and landing on the seat under my leg.
As I looked down to brush it out, a chap had stopped in front of me to turn right.
Toasted leg, car seat, jeans and radiator... wont get that with a vape device.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/7/16)

blujeenz said:


> Reminded me of my first car accident, involved the coal falling off the end of the cig and landing on the seat under my leg.
> As I looked down to brush it out, a chap had stopped in front of me to turn right.
> Toasted leg, car seat, jeans and radiator... wont get that with a vape device.



Ouch ! 

Remember "back in the day" when you would flick the cigarette out and it would fly back in and land on the back seat? 

Many stops to check that nothing had caught on fire!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## rogue zombie (27/7/16)

Warlock said:


> This is a bit of tongue in the cheek ... I could type with a ciggie in my mouth and Humphrey Bogart could talk with a ciggie in his mouth. Try that with a vape clenched between your teeth


Lol

... and over time you would have the benefit of remodeling your face... with yellow and black teeth 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coco (27/7/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Remember "back in the day" when you would flick the cigarette out and it would fly back in and land on the back seat?



This is how mom caught me smoking. I burned a nice big hole in her back seat. This little episode also gave me some nasty burns on my fingers - I stopped the car after I smelled something burning and tried to get rid of the cig + burning seat foam out of the car by clawing at it like a madman in a rush of panic. Hot melting foam tends to stick to fingers.

I wish I could say I miss those days...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/7/16)

Warlock said:


> This is a bit of tongue in the cheek ... I could type with a ciggie in my mouth and Humphrey Bogart could talk with a ciggie in his mouth. Try that with a vape clenched between your teeth



There's that. 

But then, with vaping, it's a bit like a girlfriend isn't it. Spend all your money on it and it provides you with lots of pleasure. Gets your fingers wet from time to time and gives you grief at the most inopportune moments. Almost like being young again.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## CloudmanJHB (27/7/16)

blujeenz said:


> Reminded me of my first car accident, involved the coal falling off the end of the cig and landing on the seat under my leg.
> As I looked down to brush it out, a chap had stopped in front of me to turn right.
> Toasted leg, car seat, jeans and radiator... wont get that with a vape device.



wow flashbacks same here, dropped a cig while driving rolled between my legs i looked down and proceeded to drive into the car in front of me!


----------



## stevie g (27/7/16)

Yes smoking is evil!! Once flicked a butt out the car window (bad I know) and it flew back and nestled between my neck and shirt collar, ow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

